# Georgia / SEC Football Style



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Meant to post this last week, but forgot until seeing the Georgia/Alabama game tonight. Props to 'bama for the way they handled Georgia.

However, as to my point - I attended the ASU - Georgia game here in Arizona last week and was quite impressed with the overall style of the male Georgia fans. Almost all wore what I would consider trad football fan attire - UGA polo shirt, flat-front khaki shorts, visor and tennis shoes.

This is in stark contrast to the standard ASU football fan attire of t-shirt or jersey, cargo shorts, baseball hat and flip-flops.

Is this standard practice in Georgia/SEC football schools? If so, I'm impressed.


----------



## TylerK (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty much everywhere but LSU and UF.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I should mention that having done my undergrad at a small private school in Michigan, I've attended my fair share of games when I was dressed decently - khaki's, OCBD's, even a tie on occasion.

However, after nearly 20-years of watching PAC-10 football, you forget that anyone ever dresses for games, especially when the weather is hot.

Nice to see it still happens in some places.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I attended Auburn for undergrad and a Pac-10 school for my masters, I was in shock when I saw what the student body was wearing at my first game out west. 
Most everyone dresses the way the OP described on game day in the SEC. The fraternities will wear coat and tie to the home games at most all schools in the southeast.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> I attended Auburn for undergrad and a Pac-10 school for my masters, I was in shock when I saw what the student body was wearing at my first game out west.
> Most everyone dresses the way the OP described on game day in the SEC. The fraternities will wear coat and tie to the home games at most all schools in the southeast.


I attended a SE Conf game last year between UGA and VU. The kids from UGA all seemed to wear red poplin polo or ocbd (white) and red wings. It was after labor day but still warm- however when we stopped by my fraternity house before the game, I was pleased to see our pledges still wore coats and ties. Alabama has a few university shops and you see a ton of unusual uses of maroon (some synthetic some natural fibers). 
UT games are similar, it can get kind of....windsuits (orange) with matching shoes would not be the worstyou will see in the conf- but some of the greeks still require attendance and proper attire. I attend many S.E.C. games in my hometown and many alum or adult fans wear a jacket if the weather is in the 60's or some sport variation of an ocbd with khakis. It really depends on the school and the weather. You will see some of the best and worst dressed adults,outside of a political convention, on gameday in the south.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I went to UF and I have to confess that we are among the worst-dressed (at games anyway) in the SEC.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> I went to UF and I have to confess that we are among the worst-dressed (at games anyway) in the SEC.


I'll second that (although I attend FSU, so any time I can bash the Gators I will), and the attire UF fans wear is sort of a running joke in Tallahassee.

But even FSU is hit or miss. Students from the panhandle, Greeks, or from other southern states like Alabama, Georgia, or Virginia, dress well for game days. Kids from south Florida look like they just came from the beach.

I actually had this conversation with my fiance yesterday. We were shopping and happen to see three UGA college students who where Tri-Delt's, and one mentioned that she still had two game day dresses that she hadn't worn this season. This was completely lost on fiance, as she didn't understand why you'd wear a dress to a game. But then again, she attended the University of Miami.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Darth Saban handed it to us last night. I'm in mourning.

Most SEC and some ACC schools (Clemson/UVA/UNC) treat their football games as events - events that require proper attire. This year I've seen quite a bit of , as well as embroidered pants (and it's still hot outside).

I had to fly to Phoenix last Monday, and our gate at PHX was the return trip to ATL. It was a sea of red - just as OP had described - UGA polo shirts, flat front shorts, loafers/tennis shoes...

Glory, glory...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Most University of Texas fans dress as the ASU fans mentioned in the OP. A few fraternities and other organizations go for the "cowboy" thing with boots and khakis/jeans. Must be the weather. At least it's what I remember wearing to games . . .ah, the privileges of youth.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

One walk down Lumpkin is all it takes to see the trad influence. At the fraternity tailgates, I'd challenge you to find a pair of shorts or a non-tucked in shirt. Loafers and wellingtons are the standard footwear. Headwear is rare, but visors can be seen scattered about. Good food, good music, and good people make for quite the classy SEC football experience. Boy do I love it here.


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

At Penn State, despite having Joe Paterno wearing ties with whales on them, OCBDs and khakis (with white socks and black shoes, of course), the fan Trad-wear is anything that is white.
Go State!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^+1, you can say that again. Oh, guess I just did!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Of course, I did enter the stadium last week right behind Mike "Big Dawg" Woods, so there at least some Georgia fans don't dress like they're headed to a golf match :icon_smile:

https://media.www.redandblack.com/m....Awards.big.Dawg.With.super.Fan-2729397.shtml

I didn't know who he was, but lots of people were getting their pictures taken with him. I probably should have done so myself. He seemed like a pretty nice guy.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Students and alums at UGA have not changed much since I graduated in '86 (thankfully). Still very tradly, nicely dressed for football games. As someone said before, it is an event. Some with ties (red/black repp), others with nice slacks, chinos, ocbd, etc. Nice as an adult to come back and still see that. 

GO DAWGS!

If lucky, maybe we will get a rematch with Bama in the SEC championship!

Tom


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> I attended Auburn for undergrad and a Pac-10 school for my masters, I was in shock when I saw what the student body was wearing at my first game out west.
> Most everyone dresses the way the OP described on game day in the SEC. The fraternities will wear coat and tie to the home games at most all schools in the southeast.


War Eagle!

I'm quickly approaching 40 and still feel obligated to dress up to go to a game. Although at Saturday's game versus Tennessee it was close to 90 degrees. Still wore a navy polo, khaki shorts and Sperry's to the game. When weather is warmer I always wear khakis and a nice button down. Leave the ties for the college kids. I just can't imagine not dressing well to go to a game.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although I didn't go to Vanderbilt, I lived in Nashville for many years and was a season ticket holder at Vanderbilt, both football and basketball. The fans were essentially divided into two groups, the diehard fans, also referred to as the "sidewalk alumni", and the students. 

As might be expected the students tended to wear the preppy attire, but often seemed to have little interest in the game. They would arrive late and leave early, seemingly more interested in fraternity goings on than the game. Not all students, but the majority. This complacent attitude appeared to be changing back in 1982, but it didn't last.

The sidewalk alumni, usually in attire such as jeans, black and gold sweatshirts and jackets, and Vandy ball caps were there early, stayed late, and far outnumbered the students. Just from the conversations in the stands, these fans were often embarrassed by the lack of interest in the ball game shown by the better attired student body. I suspect that this may have been more indicative of Vandy than the other SEC schools.

Even though I don't live in Nashville now I'm still a Vandy fan as long as they aren't playing my alma mater which, incidentally, has won every football game they have ever played against Vandy. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

TommyDawg said:


> ...
> GO DAWGS!
> 
> If lucky, maybe we will get a rematch with Bama in the SEC championship!


Be careful what you wish for  ...


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ole Hickory said:


> Alabama has a few university shops and you see a ton of unusual uses of maroon (some synthetic some natural fibers).


Just to be clear we (Alabama) does not wear Maroon, we wear Crimson, a la the Crimson Tide. Maroon is a team color of the Mississippi State Bulldogs.

JPH712


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Nebraska Fans and Hokie Fans*

Had a chance to go to Lincoln, NE for a great inter-sectional game of the Va Tech Hokies vs. the Nebraska Cornhuskers.

Cornhusker fans wear A LOT OF RED... I MEAN A LOT. There were a few spotings of black in honor of the "black shirt defense." Seems that some guys wear these red and white striped overalls that were really funny looking. Nothing else stood out... khakis, jeans, shorts, etc.

As for me and my 10 year old son, we wore ORANGE t-shirts (Tech's colors are Chicago Maroon and Orange). I wore cargo shorts so I'd have plenty of room for my camera, blackberry, wallet, and car keys. But most of the Tech fans wore something maroon and a variety of shorts and/or khakis or jeans. We were supposed to wear Orange to contrast from the sea of red. But, the ~4,000 Hokie Fans in the stadium made some noise and I think represented our fine University well.

Oh, and I had on my Nike maroon and orange trainers/running shoes on. Honestly, they are ugly, but they are the colors of my beloved alma mater.

Kudos to the hospitality of the Husker fans. My son and I really enjoyed meeting Huskers and talking football with them. If you get a chance to go to Memorial Stadium for a Husker game, don't miss it. It's a real special place. When the skull and cross bones come on the JumboTron and the fans start screaming for their defense, it's an awesome tradition.

GO HOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

*View from the Ivies*

^ It's nice to read all of this. More evidence that the South is now the locus for "trad."

I was at Cornell in the late '70s/early '80s. Football days were glorious, especially in October, when the leaves were turning. We didn't do coat-and-tie but we typically wore tweed jackets and sweaters and/or some variety of GTH attire, often brightly colored cords. Our fraternity owned an antique fire truck that we rode to the game each week. Lots of the parents and alums did the silver-candlesticks-tailgate thing; we filled gallon jugs full of apple cider from a spigot at Cornell Orchards and then topped them off with rum. One always carried a hip flask, for touchdowns. Fond memories.

tjs


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Bradford said:


> I should mention that having done my undergrad at a small private school in Michigan, I've attended my fair share of games when I was dressed decently - khaki's, OCBD's, even a tie on occasion.
> 
> However, after nearly 20-years of watching PAC-10 football, you forget that anyone ever dresses for games, especially when the weather is hot.
> 
> Nice to see it still happens in some places.


Ha, as a graduate of a small college in New England, this made me laugh because I know exactly what you and RyanPatrick are talking about. I had the identical reaction when I went to Berkeley for law school and attended my first and only "Cal" football game. I was not impressed. None of those guys would have been let past the gate at my college. Plus most were drunk and obnoxious. Some of us may have been slightly inebriated at games in college, but it was mainly to keep from freezing to death and we still knew how to behave. Especially when it was likely that some of your professors and their families could be sitting right down the row from you. The only guys that could be obnoxious were some of the Olde Farte alumni--you know, the ones that just celebrated their 45th Reunion. Often the older they were, the worse they behaved. (And us young guys didn't want to act like them.)


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

At Ole Miss in the early 80's standard stadium attire included a blue blazer and tie, Duck Head khakis, a white or blue OCBD and a Confederate flag. Ladies wore a sundress, espadrilles and carried a large purse containing a fifth of bourbon.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

jjohnson12 said:


> At Ole Miss in the early 80's standard stadium attire included a blue blazer and tie, Duck Head khakis, a white or blue OCBD and a Confederate flag. Ladies wore a sundress, espadrilles and carried a large purse containing a fifth of bourbon.


Some things never change, that sounds pretty inline with any current Fall Saturday in the grove, or at any other SEC school.


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> I went to UF and I have to confess that we are among the worst-dressed (at games anyway) in the SEC.


I attended during the late 70's and only remember the east student stands being a vomitorium, and wouldn't dare have worn good clothes aside from high vamp shoes. The sun in our eyes prevented us from seeing the alum's. Then again, we had Doug Dickey as coach. You'd think time would have changed things for the better (FSU excluded).

Add to this then unnamed Ted Bundy on the loose with a profile of "smart, charming, clean cut". Regarding both football and dating, we were screwed.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

EAP said:


> You'd think time would have changed things for the better (FSU excluded).


Nice...although I still say we're better dressed! Go Noles!!!


----------



## Faulkner (Jun 24, 2006)

TylerK said:


> Pretty much everywhere but LSU and UF.


Plenty of trad at both UF and LSU.....and lots of crystal, too. Geaux Tigahs!


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Ah, I miss football Saturdays in the South. There's nothing else quite like it.

Unfortunately I'm stuck in hoodie + jersey land otherwise known as Ohio. At last the Buckeye fans have been relatively subdued since the So. Cal game.

Go Jackets!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Bradford said:


> I should mention that having done my undergrad at a small private school in Michigan, I've attended my fair share of games when I was dressed decently - khaki's, OCBD's, even a tie on occasion.
> 
> However, after nearly 20-years of watching PAC-10 football, you forget that anyone ever dresses for games, especially when the weather is hot.
> 
> Nice to see it still happens in some places.


Don't judge all of the Pac-10 by the manner in which the fans of Tempe Junior College dress.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

stfu said:


> Don't judge all of the Pac-10 by the manner in which the fans of Tempe Junior College dress.


Ha, ha - I'll assume from this comment that you are a Wildcat fan.

However, I grew up in Tucson, my parents still live within two miles of the campus and I have attended many more games at Arizona Stadium over the years than I have ever seen at Sun Devil Stadium. In fact, I only became a fan of the Sun Devils during the past two years while earning my MBA at ASU.

That being said, the level of dress at football games is no better in Tucson than in Tempe. Neither team comes close to the SEC attire that I saw from the Georgia fans or that is being described in this thread. :icon_smile:


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Bradford said:


> That being said, the level of dress at football games is no better in Tucson than in Tempe.


Not true! Just this week, one member of the crew of students that carries the pre game banner that the team runs under was wearing boat shoes, white OCBD, repp tie, and Nantucket reds. That right there surpasses the entire population of Devils fans. :devil: As I was filing in the stadium I noted this guys dress and wondered what he was up to. I found out when he was on the field pre game.



> Neither team comes close to the SEC attire that I saw from the Georgia fans or that is being described in this thread. :icon_smile:


THIS is of course very true.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Dressing up at games sounds cool, I love how tradition-laden the SEC is.

Still, I wouldn't really consider the original poster's described outfit (tennis shoes, visor, polo and shorts) dressing up, or anything special really. Around here's that's a typical weekend outfit for most guys (so they don't have to change to play golf).


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

When did sun visors make resurgence? Are they part of the sandal/crocs set?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Sun Visors - Steve Spurrier.


----------



## saintfan2 (Aug 5, 2007)

The Locker Room in Tuscaloosa is quite Trad. For examples of gameday trad that is commonly found on game day at Bama, see the following link: 



I reccomend the tan slacks with Elephants. RTR (Roll Tide Roll)


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Let me just say I love football Saturdays in Tuscaloosa during sundress season.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow - don't know about the fans clothing choices, but boy did Utah handle 'Bama last night


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Same is coming for Florida


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

The tradwear-to-football-games style is largely a Southern thing. To be honest, I cannot think of a single public university in the "North" where students dress like some SECers do. There are a smattering of ties/OCBDs/blazers at Ohio State games but they are few and far in between. In my experience, it is the same for other Big Ten schools.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Same is coming for Florida


The Big 12 hasn't looked very good this bowl season. Ok State and Texas Tech got handled in their games. I don't give Oklahoma much of a chance.

You won't see much trad dress in Miami next week. Florida doesn't have the typical SEC student body.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> The Big 12 hasn't looked very good this bowl season. Ok State and Texas Tech got handled in their games. I don't give Oklahoma much of a chance.


Agreed. I do, however, expect Texas to do well against Ohio State. In addition to being grossly overrated, Big 10 schools just don't seem to fare well against the Pac 10, Big 12, SEC, etc.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

smujd said:


> Agreed. I do, however, expect Texas to do well against Ohio State. In addition to being grossly overrated, Big 10 schools just don't seem to fare well against the Pac 10, Big 12, SEC, etc.


I agree. Texas should run over them.
Ohio State has no business in a BCS game, they only got there because the committee knows they will sell tickets. They are quickly becoming another Notre Dame in that they don't have to earn their spot. They'll get the invite because their fans will travel.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

True, but TT and OSU are just stepchildren of the conference (unlike say, Alabama in the SEC). OU and UT are the real deal.



RyanPatrick said:


> The Big 12 hasn't looked very good this bowl season. Ok State and Texas Tech got handled in their games. I don't give Oklahoma much of a chance.
> 
> You won't see much trad dress in Miami next week. Florida doesn't have the typical SEC student body.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> True, but TT and OSU are just stepchildren of the conference (unlike say, Alabama in the SEC). OU and UT are the real deal.


You had to make the Alabama comment, didn't you? Alabama has one good year after over a decade of mediocrity and you're ready to proclaim them "the real deal" of the SEC. They sure didn't look like "the real deal" when they got handled by a non-BCS school in Utah.

Texas should be playing Florida for the NC. That would be a far better game than OU/UF, in my opinion.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I was disappointed by Ole Miss attire while watching their game. But I did see a camerman on the sidelines in Ole Miss red pants and blue blazer. He looked young, he may have been taking pictures for the student paper.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> I was disappointed by Ole Miss attire while watching their game. But I did see a camerman on the sidelines in Ole Miss red pants and blue blazer. He looked young, he may have been taking pictures for the student paper.


Thanks for bringing us back on topic. I am surprised that Ole Miss fans weren't dressed better. I would say that they possibly do it up better than any of the SEC schools. A Football Saturday in the Grove is a glorious thing, even for an Auburn alum.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^My wife, who attended Ole Miss, was amazed at the money many of the young women spent on their game dresses. According to her, many of them spent ~$400 on each dress, which couldn't be donned again.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

After watching Texas almost get beat by tOSU, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say OU gets yet another beat down in a bowl game. The Big XII has proven wildly mediocre when playing other conferences and it looks like the emperor has no clothes. I love OU, but Florida by 17 and going away.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Nicesuit said:


> After watching Texas almost get beat by tOSU, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say OU gets yet another beat down in a bowl game. The Big XII has proven wildly mediocre when playing other conferences and it looks like the emperor has no clothes. I love OU, but Florida by 17 and going away.


I don't know. OU has a pretty strong bowl record over the past few years. They really showed up for the 2005 Holiday Bowl...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been impressed with how my Mountain West Conference handled the SEC this year. Bama sure looked great against Utah.

So much for us little guys not having enough speed and talent.

Rise and shout, the (BYU) Cougars are out!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Pac-10. *5-0* in the bowls. Enough said.


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> Thanks for bringing us back on topic. I am surprised that Ole Miss fans weren't dressed better. I would say that they possibly do it up better than any of the SEC schools. A Football Saturday in the Grove is a glorious thing, even for an Auburn alum.


Couple of random shots from a rainy Saturday in the Grove for the Vandy game. Formality is not dead at Ole Miss, just relaxed. These are courtesy of a co-worker of mine who is a Michigan State alumni. He'd never been to an SEC game or tailgating. You can see below what aspect he was most taken with at this excursion.:icon_smile_big:



















The older I get, the less formal the crowd becomes. You rarely see men in jackets and ties, outside of the student section and homecoming weekend. I'm just as guilty; I guess I leave the dress-up for the kids.

My typical attire for the games included reds or khakis, an OCBD shirt or "Ole Miss" polo, driving or penny loafers and my "flags of the confederacy" belt from Leatherman. Oh, and the requisite concealed bottle of bourbon.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I can't put my finger on it but for some reason Roy Orbison's voice comes to mind.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

As a football season ticket holder and frequent Grove visitor, I can confirm that things are a little more casual then in the past at Ole Miss games. You don't see that many coats and ties, except for the students and on homecoming. The standard attire for men is shorts and a polo shirt when the weather is warm and khakis and OCBDs when it gets cooler. I would still say we are the best dressed fans in the SEC, although UGA is right with us. I would imagine we have the lowest percentage of fans wearing T-shirts or sweatshirts in the country.


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

Section "N", Row 18, Seats 17 and 18 here.

I would have to say, at least for the traveler's, Vanderbilt is still firmly within in the confines of traditional attire. I've never been to any home games, so that may not hold true for the majority. 

Tennessee also has a strong representation but, with over 100,000 seats you get to see a little bit of everything. 

I would have to agree with you though that, outside of Ole Miss, Bama and Georgia have probably the some of the strongest representations of well dressed fans.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

lefthand said:


> You can see below what aspect he was most taken with at this excursion.:icon_smile_big:


Gentlemen in Khakis? (I kid)


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

lefthand said:


> Section "N", Row 18, Seats 17 and 18 here.
> 
> I would have to say, at least for the traveler's, Vanderbilt is still firmly within in the confines of traditional attire. I've never been to any home games, so that may not hold true for the majority.
> 
> ...


Haha Section N, Row 23 right here. Well now we can even pinpoint the best dressed section in the Vaught.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

OSU played a great game -- and UT still won. Texas looked pretty good.

Looking forward to the OU beatdown that you're so sure of. (These bowls have proven tricky to predict....)



Nicesuit said:


> After watching Texas almost get beat by tOSU, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say OU gets yet another beat down in a bowl game. The Big XII has proven wildly mediocre when playing other conferences and it looks like the emperor has no clothes. I love OU, but Florida by 17 and going away.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> OSU played a great game -- and UT still won. Texas looked pretty good.
> 
> Looking forward to the OU beatdown that you're so sure of. (These bowls have proven tricky to predict....)


Meh, the Big XII is vastly overrated. Corso was right when he called OU's D average. As a matter of fact he was being kind.

Venables is a mouth breathing idiot. OSU hung 41 points on them and ran the ball down their throats and the only reason OU is in the title game is because OSU's defense couldn't stop someone's grandmother from rushing for a hundred. They won't score 40 on Florida's D but Florida will likely be in the 50's.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I stand corrected. At least I'm smart enough not to bet on these things!



Joe Beamish said:


> Same is coming for Florida


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

As a UF guy, I am happy to see the gators win ... even if it was sloppy


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

srivats said:


> As a UF guy, I am happy to see the gators win ... even if it was sloppy


Yeah, I wasn't putting much stock in OU. They missed a TON of tackles and gave up third downs like they were going out of style. And once again the offense finds a way to cock things up. I'm ready for Bob and his cronies to go find a pro job somewhere.

Congrats on the win though! I'm happy you've got a team that doesn't cough up a lung in a BCS game. Maybe that guy from Utah is looking for an upgrade...


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Now that the myth of the SEC and Big 12 has a bit of tarnish, there's no reason that the AP voters shouldn't open up and vote for whoever they think is the best team in the country.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Nicesuit said:


> Maybe that guy from Utah is looking for an upgrade...


I hope you're joking, Stoops has taken you to the title game 4 times now, while two were heavily disputed, his record is still impressive. I can't think of but two coaches you could place ahead of him, record/performance wise: Pete Carrol and Urban Meyer


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ A sensible reply. Then again, sports fandom isn't terribly rational. We're "fanatics" by definition.

Any fan of a team whose coach has racked up 5 straight BCS losses has every right to let off some steam. I know. I'm a KU basketball fan and recall quite well a long string of NCAA disappointments following stellar regular seasons. It wears thin sometimes.


----------

